# Left foot flare?



## RGDave (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone got any info on left foot angle/setup?

Never given it any thought until today.

Currently 20-30 degrees with the right and probably 30-40 degrees with the left.

Some folks seem convinced there are benefits to adjusting.

Any thoughts or anecdotes from lessons?


----------



## billyfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I think that the default on your feet position is 10 to 2 as on a clock face that's how I do it. This becomes automatic one less thing to think about.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2012)

I prefer to see the back foot square and the front foot turned out 10-20 deg


----------



## RGDave (Jun 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I prefer to see the back foot square and the front foot turned out 10-20 deg
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob. You wouldn't by any chance have an opinion on any plans/methods that ask the player to deliberately move either of the feet a certain way. My first ever pro suggested just a little turned out both sides (more left), but I seem to remember reading that turning the left out more can ease rotation on the downswing.

Just a niggle in my brain really. I'm off to practise so I'll try a few things...

Thanks.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I prefer to see the back foot square and the front foot turned out 10-20 deg
		
Click to expand...

That's how I was advised to play my driver recently and flaring my front foot open has definitely helped me turn through the ball.


----------



## Crow (Jun 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I prefer to see the back foot square and the front foot turned out 10-20 deg
		
Click to expand...

The great Ben Hogan said similar so there must be something in it.


----------



## kid2 (Jun 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I prefer to see the back foot square and the front foot turned out 10-20 deg
		
Click to expand...


This is what i do.....I think it means that keeping the back foot square eliminates swaying and opening the front foot helps with turning through the shot and finishing with the weight on the left leg in a posted and balanced finish.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 23, 2012)

I tried a few set-ups (just got back from marathon practise!) and will go with the right almost square and the left "generously" turned out, but certainly not anywhere near 45 degrees. That was just *mad*....

I tell you what though, playing about with this is instant head-damaging - turn the left foot a bit too much and my alignment stick tells me my toe line is now open....only a fraction of course, but you know me.

Hit some good balls today, must be hitting is OK as my short irons have grooves full of ball covering... 



Just noticed - 4.43pm to 8.11pm. That's quite a long time even with 15 minutes to the range.

This tends to happen when the nice chap/lady goes home and locks up.....makes all the balls sitting in front of the bays (not mine ) look rather keen to be hit again!!


----------

